# Large pores and oily skin.........=/



## User34 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok so I am hitting 26 soon and my skin is like.. doing some freaky 14 yr old stuff on me. I got like 3 zits on my forhead and my skin is really oily. =/
I have always had oily skin so that's not much of an issue besides I heard somewhere that oily skinned people are less prone to wrinkles. Dunno.. but anyway.. I have like HUGE pores / black heads on my nose! WTH???! Any one got any suggestions as to what to use? I sorta wanna try LUSH but i'll go for anything. TIA!! =)


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 28, 2006)

Check out clinique's pore minimizing range, it's excellent. Also, use MAC blotting film throughout the day, and don't ever touch your spots, they'll go away, if you need to, dab some TCP on them. Just cleanse twice a day (Chanel, Loreal pure zone) and don't ever moisturise...oh and get lots of sleep! Hope it clears up, I don't advise wearing MAC concealers/foundations/powders because they will be likely to make you break out....Hope that helps x


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, and Lush do a great face mask called Cupcake!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 28, 2006)

i like dr brandt's poreless... its pricey... but works wonders on my mom... and when I can afford it I will defintely get it because it's great with my genetically large pores.


----------



## User34 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## JunkaLunk (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi! Try lushs herbalism or fresh farmacy (both cleansers meant for troubled skin), tea trea water (toner for oily skin), and for oily skin i recommend enyzimion.  they also have another moisturizer for combonation skin that i recommend also, but i forget the name. hope that helps, good luck.


----------



## x music is love (Mar 5, 2006)

i was trying some exfoliator (sorry, i forgot who its by), its an exfoliator that heats up slightly when you use it, and she said that when you exfoliate and then moisutrize after it actually allows the pores to close tighter.  so maybe try an exfoliant + oil free moisturizer?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 5, 2006)

wow you have the same problems I do! my pores are huge, my skin is oilier than a skillet and i've been breaking out like crazy, but underr my jawline which I find strange.  
I wash with Clinique's 3 step skincare, soap and toner, and i moisturize with biore's shine control mattifying moisturizer.  Contrary to popular belief, oily skinned folks need to moisturize every once in a while, especially right now in the winter weather.
I would advise to not use concealer on the acne, unless its a concealer stick that contains salicyclic acid, i got a good one from target by neutrogena. then I lightly blended my regular concealer over that and left it the hell alone.
Use blot powder or films throughout the day to control shine instead of a compact like Studio Fix or Pressed Powder etc because it can settle into your pores and make things worse.


----------



## User34 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks all for the recs. I have heard alot so far about clinique so I'll def. stop by the counter. =)
I got a LUSH face mask yesterday so hopefully that will help in the meantime. 
It never dawned on me that powders would clog the pores more ..derrrr...so I'll also get some blot sheets.


----------



## VertDeGris (Mar 5, 2006)

I bought the Clinique's Pore Minimizer T zone shine control. It didn't help with my large pores and didn't matify AT ALL.
Clinique Soap is good. But I don't recommend their toner as they are really harsh, and my skin felt uneven and blotchy after using it.


----------



## shamelessmuse (Mar 9, 2006)

I really like the whole Clinque pore line.  It helps me keep them looking smaller.  You can't ever really make them smaller, but by keeping them clean and your skin in good shape it helps make them look smaller.  I use the Neutrogena Microdermabrasion system twice a week for cell turn over, I have a skin care regimine that after searching long and hard, works great for me, I use the Biore strips when my pores still managed to get clogged (I blame city air and bad eating habits), the bare mineral's make up has helped keep them clear and the mineral veil helps minimize them.


----------



## kattpl (Mar 10, 2006)

loving the clinique pore line, seems to be doing a good.....

Kath


----------



## jill249 (Mar 11, 2006)

I love Paula's Choice 2% BHA gel and MD Forte Cleanser II...these have transformed by skin.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shamelessmuse* 

 
_I really like the whole Clinque pore line.  It helps me keep them looking smaller.  You can't ever really make them smaller, but by keeping them clean and your skin in good shape it helps make them look smaller.  I use the Neutrogena Microdermabrasion system twice a week for cell turn over, I have a skin care regimine that after searching long and hard, works great for me, I use the Biore strips when my pores still managed to get clogged (I blame city air and bad eating habits), the bare mineral's make up has helped keep them clear and the mineral veil helps minimize them._

 
I agree with everything ^^^ in the aforementioned.  I used to work for Clinique: Their skincare is targeted towards oily skin and young girls just starting in makeup, but it's all full of alcohol which is the worst thing you can do for oily skin.  Alcohol shocks your pores closed for a moment as you cleanse, but it strips your skin of all moisture, making it produce more oil to make up for the loss in hydration.  No Clinique for Oily skin, ESPECIALLY the Toner #4, which is pretty much pure Alcohol.

Also, there is no real way to make your pores smaller or invisible (grrr!  why!!!?), so like mamacita up there said, just keep them free of gunk and they're look slightly smaller.  That's all you can do


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2007)

I exfoliate every other day, and use a cleanser on my face at night - so in the morning, I can just get a Biore Pore Refining Wipe, tone, and moisturize before makeup. I have skin as bad as yours [being 17 can suck], with huge pores that are clogged with stuff that could be from 2002. 

you should ALWAYS moisturize, because if you dont, your skin with produce more oil, making skin worse. I learned that the hard way!

and dont be afraid to try clean and clear, biore, or neurogena! high end stuff wont work for everyone. clean and clear worked best on my troubled skin! but, I have to switch brands every four months because my skin becomes used to that specific brand. 

hope I helped!


----------



## gator_tots (Jun 25, 2007)

Clinique moisture surge (this cool transparent orange stuff) is wonderful for moisturizing oily skin. You do need to moisturize no matter how oily you are and this stuff is wonderful! It has a slightly cool effect when putting it on almost feels like water.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gator_tots* 

 
_Clinique moisture surge (this cool transparent orange stuff) is wonderful for moisturizing oily skin. You do need to moisturize no matter how oily you are and this stuff is wonderful! It has a slightly cool effect when putting it on almost feels like water._

 
I like that stuff as well, plus the Dramatically Different Moisturizing GEL.  The gel is soooo nice and sinks in right away and dosen't make my skin feel greasy.


----------



## lilaanne (Jul 20, 2007)

I have large pores and oily skin and I have just started using clinque pore minimiser and I love it. Blotting paper is always in my bag now too!


----------



## lilaanne (Jul 20, 2007)

I have large pores and oily skin and I have just started using clinque pore minimiser and I love it. Blotting paper is always in my bag now too!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 21, 2007)

*I also have an oily skin with large pores. It's a big pain! But since i've started using Clarins Pore minimazing serum, my skin is a lot clearer and my pores are less noticeable. I'm still shiny mid-afternoon, but it also less then usual.*

*Hope you find the right product for your skin!*


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 21, 2007)

i have the same problem , i just recently started using biore pore minimizing foaming wash [i'm pretty sure thats the name] and the pore minimizing lotion , i love it


----------



## xiahe (Jul 21, 2007)

i personally love the clinique toners...they just came out with an acne solutions one with salicylic acid and the SA told me that the toner also contains actual acne medication.  when used with the new 3-step acne care system it's supposed to work wonders but for now i just bought the toner.  i haven't used it yet, but i have been using clinique's clariying lotion #3 (toner) and it's really been helping my skin to clear up.  

for your pores, maybe try clinique's pore minimizing line?  i heard a lot of good things about those products.  

to minimize oiliness i would just blotting papers throughout the day (you can buy those clean & clear ones @ target/walmart/drug stores for like $4) or use MAC blot powder.  if you want to conceal your blemishes, definitely use a concealer with salicylic acid in it.  neutrogena makes one and so does maybelline; clinique also has their own concealing stick with salicylic acid if you want to splurge (personally i like the maybelline one).  

HTH!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2007)

I use Aveeno face products. I love them. I've noticed that my skni is less oily and/or dry and that I don't break out anymore. You could try some Aveeno.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 23, 2007)

Another good line is Biores Pore Perfect, I think it's called. Very affordable and they work.

I'm also a fan of using Biore nose strips from time to time. In my experience, they don't pull the blackheads right out as they claim to, but they definitely help unclog them, esp with continued use.

And yes, moisturize!


----------

